# Millie



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm not sure if any of you guys still remember me as I haven't posted in a while; however, for those that remember my bunny Millie I am sad to report that she passed away this morning. She wasn't ill or suffering, I think she must have had a heart attack or something. She was very old (she would have been 11 next month!) I am so sad my old bunny has gone - she has been around for such a long time I thought she would always be there! But at least she is finally back with her beloved sister Ruby I guess...

RIP my lovely fiery bun. I will miss you!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 16, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was one of the most beautiful and happy-looking rabbits I've ever seen. What a lovely place she had dig and play in! She certainly had a long and happy life with you...but I know that doesn't make it any easier. It is heart breaking to loose a bunny love.

Binkie Free, Millie!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 16, 2012)

There is no good way to lose a loved one, but peacefully & at a good age is the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 16, 2012)

We're so sorry to her you lost Millie, Jess. Used to think it would be easier to say goodbye to an older bunny--so not true. We lost our little Blue Mini Rex Coal last month--she was just past 13 1/2. Rest in peace little girl and binky with our little Coal.:bunnyangel:


----------



## HEM (Jul 16, 2012)

We are sorry for your loss. Hopefully you can take comfort in the long life that you got to share with Millie
Binky free Millie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh Jess

I'm so sorry to hear this sad sad news. Millie had a wonderful life and is now reunited with her sister Ruby.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course I remember you two. I feel like my heart is breaking all over again as it did when Ruby passed.  RIP Sweetheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear the news Jess.
It's hard to believe she is gone when they are always there for so long.

Binky Free Millie. ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 17, 2012)

I well remember you and the buns Jess. I am so sorry that Millie has left you now. Binky free sweet bunny.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 18, 2012)

Aww Jess..i'm so sorry for your loss...she was such a beautiful girl just like her sister...always loved those two girls..

Many hugs


----------



## JimD (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jess 

Binkie free at the Bridge, Millie.
We'll see you on the other side some day.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your thoughts. I still can't believe she is gone. My cat (Ollie) and my grandpa died earlier this year as well, so it has not been a good year for my family!! But I can certainly take comfort in the fact that she lived a long and happy life and didn't suffer before she died. I'm still going to really miss her though.  Our house is seeming increasingly empty!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh no, Jess, not our beautiful Millie :rip:. You know how much I loved your girl - she was just awesome.

I was lucky enough to bunny sit Millie when I lived in the UK. Thanks to her, Shadow and Pernod bonded, as Shadow flirted with Millie, and Pernod got jealous. She was just such a lovely bunny


Shadow meeting Millie






Jess, I'm so sorry for all your losses this year. How strange that Millie went to The Bridge just days after Shadow. Perhaps she, Ruby and Shadow have all met up there, and are binkying around together.

I will pm you soon

take care

Jan x


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 20, 2012)

LuvaBun wrote:


> Perhaps she, Ruby and Shadow have all met up there, and are binkying around together.



This is such a lovely, comforting thought Jan.  I was so very sorry to see Shadow's name on here. He really was such a lovely bunny, I am so sorry that he is gone - though he definitely lived a wonderful life with you! I'm sure him and Millie and Pernod are fighting over Shadow's affections again .

I hope you are doing ok Jan.:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2012)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more.

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move.

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it.

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


RIP Baby Girl You Will Be Missed But You Will Be With Your Sister Again.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't worry, I remember you and your beautiful girls! Millie lived to a ripe old age and I'm really glad that although it was her time to go, she didn't suffer. I'm sending many hugs across the ocean for you.


----------

